# 125 community



## vicdad999999 (Jul 5, 2010)

was breaking down my 150 so I can do a reseal with the warm weather coming finally, so I decided to rescape my 125 and move everyone over there. bottom plants are fake, the ceramic log (which I didn't want to put in there) has moss growing on it as it was in my 55 I also broke down and merged the 2 tanks, and top is just duckweed and water sprite. moss turned brown day after I moved it, hoping I didn't kill it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

nice tank.you have some impressive pieces of driftwood.


----------



## vicdad999999 (Jul 5, 2010)

thank you, means a lot to me..there is some Malaysian in there, but the floating piece is oak ,been soaking since last January. the big piece on left (sometimes I think its oak, then I think its something else after i stare it to long as I have a lot of oak on my property) took 2 years to sink and the thick base is still a little buoyant as its denser and hasn't quite waterlogged yet,the piece on right is actually a softwood (pine) I had in the 55, that only took about a year to sink. when I get them I dry them out completely (I drill a hole thru the thickest part and check for any moisture) then I soak for a few months before adding to the tanks to finish sinking again. I have a piece I got last fathers day when my kids took me out hunting for driftwood that's finally dry and im starting to drill hole thru, but broke my extension. this is the piece im working on, after i drill it a bit and sand some down ill start the soaking process, just waiting for a little warmer weather.

this is the floater.









and this one is one ill be working on soon my kids took me out on fathers day. 









this is sorta a closer look of the piece on left after I moved it. some of my moss broke so I stuck it in the hole. moss is kinda brownish now though I have miscellaneous pieces floating atm as well, trying to get some tannin in the water like the old tank was.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if your moss still has a hint of green to it,it will usually make a come back.

i need to start my driftwood hunting soon.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> nice tank.you have some impressive pieces of driftwood.



Seriously!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful tank ... Is pine safe though ? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vicdad999999 (Jul 5, 2010)

yes, provided its been properly dried. there would be no green (basically like seasoning wood) all my wood is dried for a year under heat lamps till there is no moisture in them, certain woods I wont use, like birch, same with aromatic woods. only real issue after that is it is a softwood, smaller pieces wont last long in an aquarium and fall apart. thicker pieces last longer. one on right ive had now about 4 years (albeit its smaller now). I have more wood drying but nothing that's decent, I just like to keep some on hand. using any wood that hasn't dried you could potentially kill off your stock. I also take this long as my first time getting into driftwood locally was I killed off a tank by leaches. the salt or bleach method didn't work. was a disaster, that's why I take so long to dry them. haven't had an issue since. just the floating part, which my wife likes so its a win/win.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh ok.. Was just checking because I know it's toxic (even if dried properly ) for use in terrariums for reptiles . Thanks for the clarification 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vicdad999999 (Jul 5, 2010)

added a bunch of val yesterday and still a cloudy mess today hoping it clears up soon. I keep debating going in and replanting some they dug up or I didn't plant well enough. But don't want to mess it up even further. Im thinking I should just stick to the driftwood aspect of it and stop trying plants.



took 2 videos yesterday.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the val in there! It looks like a river tank and it is awesome!


----------

